# found 3 deer shot buy a gun yesterday



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

me and my boy was out looking for deer yesterday at a spot where i see them all the time. Well so did someone else as i went down the road i seen two deer laying in the field about 75 yeards off the the road. right away i new what had happend. I got out and took a look at them they had been shot right behind the front leg. 1 button buck and a small doe. I went back to my truck and called the Game W. and left a mesg. for him .Then as we went down the road about 1 mile there was a big doe out it the field that had been shot. Man that just made me sick to see this what a wast.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

That makes my blood boil. It's one thing to shoot an animal out of season if you were in a position that you had to feed your family but it's a travesty to shoot an animal just for fun in our out of season. What a waste. I hope your G.W. is able to come up with some leads that will lead to prosecution.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

night/thrill shooters to leave 3 lay thats scrd up im sure they have alot of stories about all the deer they have shot blah blah blah blah leavin out the cheatin part, what sport is that. FAIR GAME thats huntin all the rest is just being weak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Read'en stuff like this makes ya wanna have a open season on poachers, anyone convicted has to spend one weekend in the woods durning the fall, if they live they get to complete thier sentence, if they dont , well ya know how we feel about poachers, I know we'd be just a low as these weassels, but it would sure burn off the anger of reading about these idiots destroying our chances to enjoy a leagel hunt. When the few reuin it for the many, it's time to take out the few,


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

I have seen farmers get crop damage permits and when they shoot the deer, they leave them. I don't think this is how it is supposed to work, but it is how it is. Hopefully that is not the case here. There are too many hungry people out there to just leave good meat in a field.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That reminds me of the lunatic Tom Dillon who is now in Lucasville for murdering four people if I remember right. He would shoot anything he saw just for the fun of it. I always say. anyone who would mistreat any animal or kill it for the fun of it would do the same to a human being. They may not know it but they are mentally deranged.
It's good that you called a wildlife officer now maybe they will start watching for this activity. They can set up the mechanical buck that they use to catch poachers and stake out the area.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

We have several emails into the division on that. Its going to be tough..but hopefully if everyone bands together we can put a stop to it!!!

There is already an orginazation in place that will utilize these deer for the hungry. As much as we fight the "ANTI'S" ..all we need is for them to get wind that this is going on.

Hopefully in the future this will get changed!!! It makes my blood boil... and a whole other thread discussion 

PR


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

On the first day of last year's muzzleloader season, I found 3 dead does in a field just off the road. Someone had been shooting them from the road with high powered rifles and leaving them lay. Over the course of the winter, we ended up finding 4 does and a 10 point buck with a 21" inside spread. Called the game warden and he said he would keep an eye on the property, but never did hear anything more from him. It made me sick to see those deer shot and left to rot.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Makes me sick. One time I was bowhunting and heard a high power rifle go off within a few hundred yards. I got out of my treestand fast and went to the landowners house, wanted to make sure he knew it wasn't me. I was kind of scared, with guys running around with rifles. He and another heard the shots also, said they were have problems with poachers. Just sucks!


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I didnt get an ounce of meat from the buck that i posted a pic of.The butcher showed me where someone had shot it in the shoulder with what looked like a.22 about a week before i got it.It had got infected and the whole thing was ruined.FishinDawg i really like your idea.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

That is terrible to hear. I too once found 2 headless deer a couple miles down the road. Some genius had thrown the carcasses in the Darby. Called GW, never heard anything else. Used my truck to drag the bodies into the woods and covered them with leaves. 
We all just need to keep our wits out there and report anything we see.
Shameful!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my wifes stepfather called me the other day about this he got a permit for four deer from the game department they have to be does but he just wants them thinned out he asked if i would want them after he shot them i said i would take one or two but i wouldnt need all four so i called around and the red cross and salvation army as well as hunters feeding the homeless are more than willing to take these deer so there is no reason for a farmer to leave deer just lay to rot!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im not 100% sure so maybe I shouldnt say anything but 2 friends of mine from work have permission to hunt a guys property..this guy has so many freakin deer on his property that it aint funny..his wife is mad as all hell because they get in her flowers..but anyway he was able to convince the local game warden that he needed a nuisance permit to thin them out...my 2 friends have been hunting bowhunting out there this year for a good month now..I think one of them told me that if they get a deer and dont want it that they have to bury it..if they get a buck they have to cut the antlers off and give them to the game warden..needless to say they aint shooting any bucks...they dont really want to hunt this early but I think they are worried about loosing permission to hunt there period if they dont humor the guy.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Exactly!!! That is one of the biggest problems. Us as hunters are perpetuating the problem. We are "humoring" these property owners who may or may not have a legitimate gripe. And of which I dont blame them. Hey..if it meant my hunting ground and privlidges..I would have to do what it took. At least your friends are doing it in somewhat a respective fashion with bows and not out there blasting away with 7mm.

I feel bad for the property owners that border these mentioned "damaged fields". I knew a group of guys that use to live close to me who spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to purchase this beautiful tract of land for hunting. They land was all woods and bordered a rather large farm with had and corn for crops. Long story short...they farmer received MULTIPLE "Crop damage" permits and shot countless amounts of deer...BUCKS INCLUDED!!
Problem being.....ALL of these deer were coming out of the neighbors property who had purchased this property SOLEY TO HUNT!!....yea...you can see the problem ! The guys property was pretty much ruined for any hunting. I moved from the area and never did get to find out if there was any lawsuit or fight with the state over this situation. I know if it was my property and I worked my ass off to save up and get my dream land and this was going on...IT WOULD MEAN WAR!!!
....
OHH BY THE WAY... KEEP GIVING FREE tags to these guys to slaughter the deer...BUT....make sure you continue to raise our TAG PRICES.

PR


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Pure river said:


> OHH BY THE WAY... KEEP GIVING FREE tags to these guys to slaughter the deer...BUT....make sure you continue to raise our TAG PRICES.PR


The price of Deer tags have gone up only 1 time in the past 10 years.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have not seen anything in the Courior on this issue. Heck they list everything, drunks, drugs and general dingbats.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i see your point on the problem with permit prices and guys just leaving deer to rot but you have to look at it from a farmers perspective its there livelihoods at stake here there crops make or break them sometimes and when you factor in inconsitent ohio weather insects,deer and other diseases that can harm crops i think the majority of farmers have a good reason to want deer thinned out the problem lies in that most farmers arent willing to let the number of people or any people at all hunt on there lands, so they fall back to getting crop damage permits and it hard saying how many of these deer killed with permits are even tagged in !and how many are just left to waste.


----------



## catman101 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't feel sorry for any farmer with crop damage from deer. They can allow hunting to thin out the deer if they so choose. They cry crop damage but don't allow hunting and the state gives them deer permits to thin the herd. What a joke that is. As far as the weather goes, don't they have crop insurance for some of that?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

catman101 said:


> I don't feel sorry for any farmer with crop damage from deer. They can allow hunting to thin out the deer if they so choose. They cry crop damage but don't allow hunting and the state gives them deer permits to thin the herd. What a joke that is. As far as the weather goes, don't they have crop insurance for some of that?


So by you saying this you think that every farmer should allow 25 people to hunt on his or her property for each season?
That would be some fine hunting with how cooperative all hunters are  when it comes to hunting land with a bunch of people they do not know!


----------



## catman101 (Oct 12, 2005)

They can manage how many hunters are on the property at one time. They can allow doe only youth hunts to help get the youth started hunting. There are many options they can do. When they don't allow hunting then cry crop damage, that is the joke.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

What a lot of this boils down to is that it is their property. If they want to allow hunters good for them if not you cannot blame them. It is their choice, not yours or anyone elses.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

For a farmer to receive crop damage permits I would think that the land owner should have to open his farm to open hunting for a couple of years. After all who owns the deer, you do, not the farmer. 
I see some very strange things happening with the crop damage permits. Last year some of the farmers hunters got busted for dumping large piles of corn (baiting in crop damage) next to the stands they have up, pulling the deer from the other farms to them. They were also busted for having other people tag deer that they shot, one has a business so every time he shot a deer he called one of his non-hunting employees to go out and buy a license. He was doing this because he only received 5 crop damage permits at a time. I struggle to get a deer on the ajoining farm. So now this year they are back out hunting already, and with a smirk he says the farmer was not happy with the tickets, it did not bother him (so called hunter), and he is going to do it all over again.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I remember right, when anyone gets crop damage permits their name goes on a list that is available to the public. I was thinking I had to pay for this list but this was probably 8 years ago or more? I spent several evening and weekend going farm to farm asking for permision to hunt since they had crop damage, I wanted to help both of us, or I thought so. Needless to I got laughed at, at nearly every farm. It was quite appearant that these crop damage permits were being used by themselves to just extend their deer limit. It may be differant now but that was atleast the way it was around here.

Scott


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It has been held up in many court systems here in US that all wildlife and fish that may be on a certain property (other than game farms) are property of the state and you not the land owners property as they would like you to believe. 
Certain projects that the state funds seem to be more and more for private use not public. Put my license fee's to improving or purchase of more lands for this use. Not a company that enjoys a great jump in stock price with the donation of state funds infused into their company.


----------

